# who needs a fret file?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have two diamond files I use now, and therefore I do not use my standard fret files anymore.

I want to give them to someone here, who perhaps cannot afford to buy their own but is making due with something else.

I actually have three:

#1 is this one: its a 3 in one file/burr to reshape the fret tops after leveling.

http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/thirdproducts.asp?CategoryName=Fretting&NameProdHeader=3-in-1+Fret+File

#2 are these ones : FFR and FFR2 a dedicated file for medium and wide fret wire

http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/thirdpr...e=Fretting&NameProdHeader=Fret+Rounding+Files

I would like to give these to people who really need them, ie, if you are trying tolearn how to level and recrown frets and maybe just cant afford or obtain the proper file right now.

Maybe when you get your own better files (like me with the two diamond files I piurchased to replace these) then pass them along again to someone who can use them.

Just pm me , or post here. I'll cover postage.

AJC


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

PM sent and thanks for a great offer.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, Tarbender gets the set of two files.

The Gurian 3in1 still up for grabs.

AJC


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

PM Sent on the Gurian


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

well, thats that.

All I ask is that if the two guys who get these eventually buy a better file, pass them along again to someone who might want to try fret work.

Thanks guys,
AJC


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow that's mighty generous of you AJC, glad there's guys like you around on here!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome AJC! kksjur


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AJ...since you're in a giving mood...i'll take a Table router and a planer... hwopv


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

al3d said:


> AJ...since you're in a giving mood...i'll take a Table router and a planer... hwopv


+1

:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When these guys are done with the files, or if anyone else is feeling generous, my best friend wants to build guitars eventually, but can't afford to start really learning how yet.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> AJ...since you're in a giving mood...i'll take a Table router and a planer... hwopv


Well, unfortunately ALL my equipment (and my shop) is sold as of January 11th... I am looking to buy everything myself 

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome AJ! I guess we should call you Santa now! lol

Just think...a new shop...the hours you get to drool over toys to go in it! I get weak in the knees looking at the Festool pages, and Delta, and Bosch, Jet, Powermatic, etc. etc.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Awesome AJ! I guess we should call you Santa now! lol
> 
> Just think...a new shop...the hours you get to drool over toys to go in it! I get weak in the knees looking at the Festool pages, and Delta, and Bosch, Jet, Powermatic, etc. etc.


I have some more stuff to give away. Just need to go through my stash first...

AJC


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Met up with AJC y'day while he was in Toronto. Super nice guy and I wish I had more time to chat with him. I'll definitely be putting these files to good use. Many thanks Andrew!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Met up with AJC y'day while he was in Toronto. Super nice guy and I wish I had more time to chat with him. I'll definitely be putting these files to good use. Many thanks Andrew!


Hey it was cool to chat for a bit...

Some time, we should try and get a bunch of us together for lunch... and to talk "shop". :smile:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I just received the Gurian and its fantastic, I can't say thanks enough. I just learned how to do fret work and this couldn't have come at a better time.


----------

